

Why I Am Not Reading Your Blog - mkebiz
http://www.mkebiz.org/5-reasons-i-am-not-reading-your-blog/

======
protomyth
What a superficial criteria for blog reading. Points 2 and 4 have some
validity, but point 1 (You must have glitz) and point 5 (I need sharing tools
because I am lazy) have nothing to do with content or annoying the reader.
Point 3 is why we go to blogs these days, if you don't have the attention span
save the page or just read stuff on microblogging sites.

